# Wie alt sind die Zocker von PCGH?



## Shaav (10. Juni 2016)

Moin moin,
das Durchschnittsalter der Zocker in Deutschland soll ja bei rund 35 Jahren liegen (Der durchschnittliche Gamer in Deutschland ist 35 Jahre alt - BIU - Bundesverband Interaktive Unterhaltungssoftware). Ich habe das Gefühl auf PCGH tummeln sich vor allem die Jüngeren. Aus diesem Grund würde ich gerne eine Umfrage zu diesen Thema machen.


----------



## chewara (10. Juni 2016)

33. und weil ich nichts zum klicken find schreib ich halt


----------



## Shaav (10. Juni 2016)

Ganz ruhig. Die Unfrage ist jetzt fertig.  Kann doch keiner ahnen, dass der Thread einfach so eröffnet wird, ohne dass die Unfrage fertiggestellt ist.


----------



## Stiefelriemen85 (10. Juni 2016)

@PCGH: Könnt Ihr die Umfrage auf die Main legen? Das würde mich doch brennend interessieren was hier für ein Altersschnitt rum rennt. 
me, myself and i: noch  ein paar Tage lang 30 Lenze (bin schon im Vote)


----------



## _Berge_ (10. Juni 2016)

[X] 20

Zocke ich COD bin ich zumeist gefühlt der älteste in der Lobby, bei DayZ wiederum mitunter der jüngste in der Gruppe


----------



## Arino (10. Juni 2016)

Höre ich aus dem Eingangsthread Jugend-diskriminierung heraus?!  Laut der Studie passt die 35 aber schon ganz gut. Die Zocker werden alt ^^


----------



## Combi (10. Juni 2016)

42. owned!
werde einer der älteren hier sein.
22 jahre lang zocker.cod1 war das erste game online.
laaaange her!


----------



## ΔΣΛ (10. Juni 2016)

Wie schafft man das 
... http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/421309-2016-wie-alt-seid-ihr.html


----------



## Trash123 (10. Juni 2016)

@Combi: kann ich toppen. Fühle mich mit meinen 48 Jahren nicht zu alt zum zocken


----------



## DaHell63 (10. Juni 2016)

Mit meinen noch 52 Lenzen gehöre ich auch schon zu den "alten" Zockern.
Aber 75+......Respekt!


----------



## Tolotos66 (10. Juni 2016)

Junge 51  ( fühl mich aber beim Zocken wie 25)
Gruß T.


----------



## apostoli (10. Juni 2016)

In 6 Wochen werde ich 40 !


----------



## Justan Image (10. Juni 2016)

Mit meinen 35 Jahren bin ich wohl einer dieser 'durchschnittlichen Gamer' 



Stiefelriemen85 schrieb:


> @PCGH: Könnt Ihr die Umfrage auf die Main legen? Das würde mich doch brennend interessieren was hier für ein Altersschnitt rum rennt.  [...]


Bin ich auch für


----------



## Websemmel1975 (10. Juni 2016)

[X] 40+ Jahre und kein bisschen weise   Wird noch alles gezockt was mir Spaß macht, aber hauptsächlich MMO´s, RPG´s und Racer. Bei Ego Shootern, a`la CS Go, ist es doch sehr frustrierend wenn du kurz nach`m spawnen von nem 15jährigen direkt weg gepustet wirst!  Aber die Reaktionen sind nicht mehr die selben.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (10. Juni 2016)

Stolze 30!  

Aber ab morgen ist es damit auch wieder vorbei. ^^


----------



## nWo-Wolfpac (10. Juni 2016)

38  Bin schon seit C=64 Zeiten mit von der Partie


----------



## Jimiblu (10. Juni 2016)

[x] 26 1/2 

Meiner Erfahrung nach sinkt der Altersdurchschnitt nach dem Schema: je Shooter desto jünger. Sobald es sehr komplex (z. B. Eve Online), teuer oder zeitaufwendig wird steigt der Durchschnitt. Eigentlich merkwürdig, da ja gerade jüngere Leute (Schüler) eher mehr Freizeit haben als arbeitende Menschen.
Vielleicht liegts auch einfach an der Bereitschaft sich ausgiebig mit der Sache zu beschäftigen anstatt nur kurz ne Runde zu daddeln wenn man "älter" wird. Denk ma die Interessen spielen auch eine Rolle. 

Nach dem 35er Durchschnitt gehöre ich aber wohl auch noch zu den Jüngeren  :o


----------



## Laudian (10. Juni 2016)

ΔΣΛ;8267006 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schafft man das
> ... http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/421309-2016-wie-alt-seid-ihr.html




Da es diese Umfrage bereits gibt, mache ich hier mal zu.


----------

